

Run code in the cloud within 10 seconds using our lightweight virtualization - jem_nz

We're building Ubalo, a platform for humans that makes cloud and parallel computing much simpler. You can run anything you like, and it's fast and lightweight. We start our virtual machines in less than a second, and all traces are gone as soon as computation is complete.<p>Our first demo (live at ubalo.com) lets you enter arbitrary code (currently in Ruby, soon also in Python and R) and see the results immediately; your code runs in a secure, protected container.<p>Next week we'll be pushing more features to the public, but we want you to break and comment on them first. Drop us an email (https://ubalo.com/signups/new) and we'll add you to our priority list - licenses start coming out next week.<p>We're looking for high quality examples for our front page. Write one for us, and we'll select the best three, feature them with your name, and send you a $100 Amazon voucher.
======
wslh
Please can you expand about what kind of virtualization are you using? Is it
like VMWare or HyperV or Xen or user mode.

~~~
ndwns
We're using FreeBSD jails, i.e. operating system-level virtualization. They
provide all the security and process isolation that we need without a lot of
the unnecessary features of heavier weight virtualization. Saying that though,
we're running in EC2 so we are also using Xen beneath.

Please feel free to ask any questions about the technology we're building!

[Ian, also at Ubalo]

